
Anyone Get a YC S19 Videocall? - cleansewater
Did anyone get a YC video call? How did it go? - S2019 batch
======
reynergiovanni
Yess I got one, they basically asked us simple questions like what are we
building, what the available solution on the market, when we're going to
launch (We're pre-launch), and etc. It is very short talk though.

~~~
jaggernaut
What video call is this? Do everyone get a call?

------
vineetrajan
Has anyone got invites as yet?

